# Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64



## MickHH (7. Februar 2019)

*Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Hallo,

möchte meine Vega 64 Red Devil mit einer AIO Wakü versehen.

Welchen kann man dafür gut nehmen und lohnt es sich auch.

Wahrscheinlich ist ein 240 Radi wohl die bessere Lösung als ein 120er oder würde der reichen?

Es soll kein LM genommen werden.

für rund 100-120 Euro sollte es zu kommen sein, hoofe ich!

Danke


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Mit einer AIO kühlt man CPU aber nicht die GPU.
Ausser du hast eine AIO die man erweitern kann.


----------



## MickHH (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mit einer AIO kühlt man CPU aber nicht die GPU.
> Ausser du hast eine AIO die man erweitern kann.



Welche Wasserkühlungen für Grafikkarte Vega sollte es denn nun sein. Ist Alphacool nicht so eine Firma die sowas macht? Die Silent Loop möchte ich aber nicht erweitern, danke dennoch!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Ich bin kein AIO Experte. Ich würde an deiner Stelle eine Custom Wakü kaufen und bauen.

Dazu würde ich im Wakü Forum einfach mal lesen und eventuell einen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## the.hai (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Ich wäre auch für eine richtige Wasserkühlung im Selbstbau, einfach besser und sinnvoller an der Stelle.

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 ab €' '179,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das wäre die einzige andere Möglichkeit, WENN sie passt.


----------



## takan (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r Vega64*

das ist das blöde an einem custom design, da diese ein anderes pcb layout etc. haben. 
wenn du genug geld hast kannste ja ein hersteller fragen ob er sich die mühe macht ein wasserkühler nach maß herzustellen. 

Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

glaube ek bietet auch sowas an.


----------



## MickHH (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Danke, die Anworten gefallen mir besser.

Ich habe diesbezüglich mal Infos eingeholt und es wäre wohl so, das ich eine Kühlung in die Silent Loop einbauen kann, es soll die Pumpe aber dafür insgesamt zu schwach sein.Das würde bedeuten, eine weitere pumpe in das System und noch einen Wasserbehälter dazu für den Ausgleich,korrekt???


----------



## 1NDY (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Hey,

hier währe eine erweiterbare AiO. Für GPU und CPU.

EK-MLC Phoenix is here! - ekwb.com

Ich habe mir sie aktuell für meine CPU geholt sobald aber ein Grafikkarten upgrade bei mir kommt werde ich diese auch unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Also ich bleibe dabei, kauf dir einen schönen Mo-Ra3, AGB, Pumpe und entsprechende Kühler (CPU, GPU) und du wirst glücklich sein einen fast lautlosen und kühlen PC zu haben.


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r Vega64*



MickHH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte meine Vega 64 Red Devil mit einer AIO Wakü versehen.
> 
> ...



Du musst erst mal einen Kühler finden der auf dein Karte passt.
So weit ich weiß gibt es für deine Karte keinen,außer mit ein bisschen Modifikation wäre es dieser hier
EK-FC Radeon Vega  – EK Webshop

dann brauchst du nochmal so ca. 200 Euro für Radi,Pumpe,Schläuche,Wasser und Anschlüsse =300 euro für alles 

Hier findest du eine Liste welche Kühler auf die Vega 64 passen,solltest du es unbedingt wollen brauchst du am besten eine Vega 64 im Referenzmodell
dafür gibt es einige Kühler,Custom Modelle wie deine werden meistens nicht unterstützt.

Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU-Kofigurator | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MickHH (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Puh, ich denke ich bleibe beim kostenlosen Kühlungmittel-vorerst!


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Wakü ist halt ne schöne Lösung, sollte aber auch schon vorm Kauf der Grafikkarte Betrachtung finden, wegen den PCBs.


----------



## takan (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

wie gesagt, alphacool wären glaube die einzigen die jetzt noch auf anfrage dir ein kühler basteln. 
und so schlecht ist die red devil auch nicht.


----------



## MickHH (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Werde nun die Paste erneuern und die Pads auf der anderen Seite auf anraten die Doubler mit Pads versehen und alles so lassen und auf Luft setzen.

an jeden, vielen Dank


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*



takan schrieb:


> wie gesagt, alphacool wären glaube die einzigen die jetzt noch auf anfrage dir ein kühler basteln.
> und so schlecht ist die red devil auch nicht.


Machen sie aber auch nicht für jede Grafikkarte, denn ihr Anliegen hängt davon ab wie viele Kühler sie für die Grafikkarte in Zukunft verkauft bekommen, daher hat das ganze mit einer Anfrage was zu tun was sie auch ablehnen können. Zudem muss die Grafikkarte für einige Wochen eingesandet werden und dann dauert es auch noch einige Wochen bis der Kühler da ist.


----------



## MickHH (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Dann fällt das gänzlich aus. In ca. 6 Monaten wird eh eine 2080ti geholt und dann geht die Vega 64 sowieso in den Verkauf. Von dem her werde ich es dabei belassen ....besser ist das........


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Richtige AIO Wakü für Vega64*

Wenn du dann vorhast ggf. auf Wasser umzubauen informiere dich zuvor für welche Grafikkarten Kühler verkauft werden und kaufe dann so das du ggf. dafür auch ein Kühler bekommst. Denn es wird nie für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler zum kaufen geben und manchmal nur umständlich aus dem Ausland.


----------

